# Allison transmission problems



## Craigspeer (Apr 20, 2018)

I have Allison md 3066 transmission and it's Ben given me some problems lately. I have discovered after lots of money spent on sensors that it's actually the output shaft tone wheel loose any body have any literature on how to repair are tighten the tone wheel.


----------



## Craigspeer (Apr 22, 2018)

Haven't found much of anything to help yet not even a parts diagram


----------

